# Elddis factoryfitted solar panel?



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Do you have an Elddis motorhome that had a factory fitted solar panel ?


If so it maybe worth you checking it 

My mate has just bought a brand new Elddis Encore 255 and he thought that the battery was discharging rather quickly


So I took a look at it only to find the that solar panel connection at the TRUMA solar regulator was reversed !!!

The LED flashing sequence confirmed that there was an error as it should have either flashed rapidly to show fully charged or solid on to show charging This had a very slow flash


Corrected polarity and bingo LED went solid on then after a while when fully charged, it went to rapid flash



Also noticed that the TRUMA regulator was on default settings and should have been changed to match the setup as fitted by Elddis

Wrong battery type setting Was set for GEL When there was an AGM installed 

also only one battery wired into regulator The leisure battery and yet the setting was 50/50 % charging between 2 batteries so changed it to 0/100 % 

And had to move the battery over from batt 1 to batt 2 so it got 100% charge 

In time he will run cable from engine battery to regulator to allow charging of both


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just show they don't give a crap about what they send out.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

He is noticing a huge difference in build quality between his old German bult camper and this new British built one 


He has already used up 3 tubes of sealant underneath making good the joints and cable holes erc under the floor that were not properly sealed or missed altogether ( obviously gas drop outs and other vents left clear)

Now he is checking the roof seals and joints as spotted one bad area while we were checking solar panel

Also he had to buy and fit support brackets for his Alde radiators that Elddis obviously thought weren’t necessary to stop them drooping and rattling 

He has done quite a few corrections so far 

Most of these should have never have left the factory like it but also should have been corrected at the dealers PDI Which suggests the dealer hasn’t done much of a PDI themselves

Let the customer do it must be their philosophy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think German ones are built to certain quality, british ones need to be done by the next tea break or knocking off time.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

are you surprised by this


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think German ones are built to certain quality, british ones need to be done by the next tea break or knocking off time.


Don't say that in front of Hans. We have lived here for 13 years now and found German workmanship is no better than anywhere else anymore.


----------



## SQD (Apr 23, 2021)

trek said:


> Do you have an Elddis motorhome that had a factory fitted solar panel ?
> 
> If so it maybe worth you checking it
> 
> ...


Hi I have the same problem all symptomes the same i'll check for reversed polarity tomorrow.
Thanks for the info


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum SQD - isn't it great to know that the archive of information is still useful?

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A near neighbour, who coincidentally bought a new Elddis just two years ago, collared me as i walked past his house yesterday.
He talks quite quickly and after 30 minutes I managed to get away and resume my walk.

The list of problems was horrendous....just one example:-
The gas bottle holders were in the wrong position making it impossible to insert the bottles.

His solar control unit was installed correctly and actually works as intended!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Over the years of buying and selling vans to make it possible to run one (we poor not like you lot    ) at all, we steer well clear of Elldis vans as they all seem to have problems, but not simple ones, we used problems to get the prices down, but it wasn't worth it for Elldis.


Sidlle spelled backwards.


----------

